
Hands-On Linear Programming: Optimization with Python - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/linear-programming-python/
======
blackbear_
I really like pyomo, as it has a very pythonic interface that makes it
effortless to translate mathematical notation into code. Check some examples
in their wiki:
[https://github.com/Pyomo/PyomoGallery/wiki](https://github.com/Pyomo/PyomoGallery/wiki)

~~~
jabirali
Pyomo is nice, but I think it’s perhaps more like AMPL [1] and friends than a
typical “Pythonic” library?

[1]:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMPL](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMPL)

